# Helvetia Swissonic Dynatron



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

Just thought I'd show my new arrival. A first for me, an ESA Dynatron 9154 movement. Battery powered but with a balance wheel.

Dial was loose and so hands were rubbing and the seconds hand had fallen off but that didn't take long to fix and it's now running fine. Interesting period in watchmaking.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

Sorry should of course be Dynotron!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A great watch and indeed and very interesting period. Is the back case similar to this?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice i had a Roamer Mustang with the Swissonic electronic balance wheel and circuit. Unfortunately it was in poor condition and died. If i find another i may well get it.

[IMG alt="Image result for roamer mustang electronic" data-ratio="116.88"]http://www.hknebel.org/Uhren/assets/images/RoamerM.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*In 2008 [Approx.], Gevril purchased several NOS ESA Dynatron 9158 movements. Enough to make a limited run of 500.*

*GV2 "Hercules".*


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

martinzx said:


> A great watch and indeed and very interesting period. Is the back case similar to this?


 Yes, exactly the same save for the addition of a case number at the bottom. I have found quite a few other SGT branded, Sandoz, Avia etc. watches that are the same or slight variants of dial colour etc.



Nigelp said:


> Nice i had a Roamer Mustang with the Swissonic electronic balance wheel and circuit. Unfortunately it was in poor condition and died. If i find another i may well get it.
> 
> [IMG alt="Image result for roamer mustang electronic" data-ratio="116.88"]http://www.hknebel.org/Uhren/assets/images/RoamerM.jpg[/IMG]


 That's a shame, nice watch. I'm surprised mine is running so well now. I think they are pretty reliable movements generally.



BlueKnight said:


> *In 2008 [Approx.], Gevril purchased several NOS ESA Dynatron 9158 movements. Enough to make a limited run of 500.*
> 
> *GV2 "Hercules".*


 That's interesting, waste not, want not!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I love mine, here is a picture of the front of the watch, it is a Creation Creatronic :thumbsup:










Now on this ladder bracelet


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I still don't have a working electric/electronic watch in my collection. What an omission!, especially judging by the posts on this thread.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice example :yes:


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

Bit late to this thread but here is my 'Talis' Swissonic (ETA 9158)......



















Bought as a a 'non runner' and fault traced to a corrosion damaged circuit board......original circuit seen here :-










A replacement NOS board was found on eBay from a Dutch seller (strangely the board arrived, having been posted in Switzerland....).










Board changed and the watch now fitted on a suitable period style mesh bracelet.....


----------



## dwalker (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello

I"m a new member as of Christmas 2021. Recently purchased an Elgin Swissonic in fair shape. Was wanting to know how you go about removing the stem from the watch movement.Back is also a pop off back , and very tight to get off & also to put back on. Noticed your picture of above movement looks same as mine. Watch was listed as non running ; but put battery in and gave it a shake & she started ...... keeping good time. Just need access to watch hands. Thanks for any info.on how to remove watch stem from movement will be appreciated.

Dan


----------

